# S7-Classic-Programm ins Englische übersetzen gesucht



## Perfektionist (8 Mai 2013)

Problem: einem normalem Übersetzungsbüro bekomme ich kaum erklärt, wie eine .dif und eine Quelle ins Englische zu übersetzen geht. ist ja schon bei Protool holprig genug mit Einhaltung der Formatierungen.

Gibt es da Spezialisten, die soweit mit verschiedenen Entwicklungssystemen (in meinem Fall dann S7-Classic) vertraut sind, die dann solches direkt in den Editoren übersetzen können?

oder gibt es andere Wege, ohne dass man dem Übersetzer lang erklären muss, wie er die verschiedenen Bestandteile des ASCII-Textes zwischen den verschiedenen Tags zu händeln hat.

btw: seit wann dürfen denn hier keine Stellenanzeigen mehr rein?


----------



## georg28 (8 Mai 2013)

Bei Step 7 ist das eigentlich kein Problem. Die ganzen Kommentare etc. können Mehrsprachig verwaltet werden wie bei Win CC flexible oder Pro Tool siehe Bild.
Unter exportieren kann man dann die Fremdsprache anwählen und daraus werden dann 5  Excel Dateien ezeugt die zum Übersetzer gegeben werden können.
Wieder Importieren


 unter Sprachwechsel kann dann die angezeigte Sprache eingestellt werden. So kann das Projekt mehrsprachig verwaltet werden.
Geht eigentlich ohne größere Probleme. Habe ich auch schon gemacht. Win CC flex und Pro Tool sind da komplizierter.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Mai 2013)

Sprech mal mit diesen Jungs (und Mädels)

http://www.dcc-global.com/


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Mai 2013)

Zu den Link von LiLaStern, die haben Techniker zum übersetzen, ES-Software zum testen ob der Text auch wirklich in den Bildschirm passt.


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Mai 2013)

georg28 schrieb:


> unter Sprachwechsel kann dann die angezeigte Sprache eingestellt werden. So kann das Projekt mehrsprachig verwaltet werden.


ist es da auch möglich, in verschiedenen Sprache verschiedene Symbole (Bausteindeklarationsteil und ZuLi) zu verwalten? Die Lesbarkeit meiner Programme steht und fällt mit der Symbolik, da ich sprechende Symbole verwende.


----------



## georg28 (8 Mai 2013)

die Symbolik von DB und Zuli habe ich noch nicht gemacht. Geht glaube ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Mai 2013)

georg28 schrieb:


> ... Geht glaube ich aber auch nicht.


denke ich auch...


----------



## Ralle (8 Mai 2013)

Die Verwaltung mehrsprachiger Texte in Step7 ist leider auch mehr las holprig, vielleicht hat Georg ja da Glück gehabt, ich fand das mehr als schlecht.
Importieren/Exportieren geht ja noch, aber natürlich fehlen immer einige Texte, warum auch immer. 
Wenn man dann z.Bsp. von Deutsch auf Englisch übersetzt hat, macht man in Englisch ein paar Änderungen (Zeilenkommentare, Netzwerküberschriften, sind bei anschließendem Zurückspringen ins Deutsche, alle im Englischen geänderten Texte nicht mehr Deutsch, sondern Englisch. Das bekommt man natürlich erst einmal nicht mit,  nun ändert man noch ein wenig im Deutschen, springt ins Englische und wups, hat man wieder ein paar Deutsche Texte dabei. Das ist wenig perfekt und endet schnell in schickem Sprachdurcheinander. Also einmal übersetzen und dann in dieser Sprache belassen geht gerade noch. Die Textbibliotheken, die man anlegen kann, sind öfter im Nirwana verschwunden, als ich am Tag Kaffe holen gehe. 

Also Vorsicht damit.

Smbolik geht natürlich nur im Symbolikeditor vernünftig zu übersetzen (oder natürlich in einer .dif oder .seq). Dbei aber aufpassen, dass man die Konsistenzprüfung auf "alles Abolut" gestellt hat und vorher hat durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## bike (8 Mai 2013)

Muss ein Symbol übersetzt werden?
Wenn es ins Ausland geht, dann reicht es doch den vorhandenen Kommentar in Landessprache zu haben.
Wenn ein Symbol so speziell ist, dass ohne dieses der Quelltext nicht verstanden wird, würde ich über die Art der Programmierung nachdenken.

Wir exportieren nach *.csv, schicken es weg und bekommen es zurück.
Nach dem Importieren haben / hatten wir keine echten Probleme mit der Mehrsprachlichkeit. 
Man muss jedoch schon beim Programmieren beachten, dass keine Sonderzeichen oder deutschspezifische Buchstaben verwendet werden.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Mai 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ist es da auch möglich, in verschiedenen Sprache verschiedene Symbole (Bausteindeklarationsteil und ZuLi) zu verwalten? Die Lesbarkeit meiner Programme steht und fällt mit der Symbolik, da ich sprechende Symbole verwende.



Das schon mal großer Mist mit deinen Symbolen da durch eine Übersetzung sich die Länge schon mal gewaltig verlängern kann. Zum Beispiel die Spanier sind da ganz groß drin  ...


----------



## georg28 (8 Mai 2013)

Das nachträgliche ändern von Kommentaren ist schon mit Vorsicht zu machen, man muß halt alle verwendeten Sprachen pflegen und nachtragen.
Aber normal läßt man das SPS Programm nach Inbetriebnahme übersetzen. Dies zu export. und zu importieren geht eigentlich dann ganz gut.
Aber diese selben Probleme hat man immer wenn man mehrsprachig irgendetwas macht. Von Eplan angefangen bis zur Doku immer das selbe pflegen und nachtragen.


----------



## georg28 (8 Mai 2013)

Das umschalten der angezeigten Sprache kann für jeden Baustein seperat eingestellt werden oder für alle gemeinsam, dann müssen halt alle zuvor makiert werden


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Mai 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> ... Smbolik geht natürlich nur im Symbolikeditor vernünftig zu übersetzen (oder natürlich in einer .dif oder .seq). Dbei aber aufpassen, dass man die Konsistenzprüfung auf "alles Abolut" gestellt hat und vorher hat durchlaufen lassen.


ja, schon klar....



bike schrieb:


> Muss ein Symbol übersetzt werden?


Sorry - ja! wenn das Symbol eben nicht "E1.1" oder "31S3" heißt, sondern "Befehl_Start".



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das schon mal großer Mist mit deinen Symbolen da durch eine Übersetzung sich die Länge schon mal gewaltig verlängern kann. Zum Beispiel die Spanier sind da ganz groß drin  ...


Franzosen auch... 

Englisch ist da weniger anstrengend.


----------



## bike (8 Mai 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Sorry - ja! wenn das Symbol eben nicht "E1.1" oder "31S3" heißt, sondern "Befehl_Start"..



Also E und A haben bei uns das Symbol aus der Hardware. 
Unsere Instandhalter finden im Programm die Bezeichnung aus dem E-Plan und können so relativ schnell eine Fehler lokalisieren und beheben.

Jeder so wie er oder sie glücklich ist.


bike


----------



## Boxy (9 Mai 2013)

georg28 schrieb:


> Das nachträgliche ändern von Kommentaren ist schon mit Vorsicht zu machen, man muß halt alle verwendeten Sprachen pflegen und nachtragen.
> Aber normal läßt man das SPS Programm nach Inbetriebnahme übersetzen. Dies zu export. und zu importieren geht eigentlich dann ganz gut.
> Aber diese selben Probleme hat man immer wenn man mehrsprachig irgendetwas macht. Von Eplan angefangen bis zur Doku immer das selbe pflegen und nachtragen.



Da würde es dann den Delta Export geben.
Da kommt dann  nur das noch nicht vorhandene ans Ende der Exportdatei ran ...



> Muss ein Symbol übersetzt werden?



Das geht nicht. Der Import / Export / Sprachwechsel orientiert sich anhand der Symbolik ...


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Mai 2013)

Boxy schrieb:


> Das geht nicht. Der Import / Export / Sprachwechsel orientiert sich anhand der Symbolik ...


tja, da werde ich mal einen Produktverbesserungsvorschlag machen müssen. Mit der Gewissheit, dass mehrfache Schlüssel ein zur Zeit NoGo sind.

Neeee, wäre super, mein Entwicklungssystem könnte vollständig in eine andere Sprache umschalten, und dann, wenn ich in die ursprüngliche Sprache zurückschalte, mich nach der Übersetzung der in der Fremdsprache geänderten Texte hinweisen würde. bzw. umgekehrt, wenn ich in Muttersprache geändert habe, der Änderungsbedarf in der Übersetzung angezeigt wird.


----------



## Boxy (9 Mai 2013)

Hatte mehrere Jahre selbst immer das Problem mit der Mehrsprachigkeit bei S7, gerade wegen viele Projekte in Übersee usw..

Dein Wunsch nach der Änderung, könnte sich aber durch den Delta-Export beantworten.
Da hier ja nur geänderte oder beser nicht vorhandene Zeilen in der Datei angefügt werden.

Musst mal selbst damit spielen ...
Aber wenn ich mich gerade recht erinnere (aber nicht merh so sicher) ist es zu bevorzugen, die Änderung in der Muttersprache zu machen und dann zu exportieren.
Gerade wenn man z.B. ne Standard Maschine macht und mehrere Sprachen verwaltet!

Es ist halt auch so, ändert sich ein Zeichen, so wird z.B. die gesnaze Zeile des Kommentars, Symbolkommentar als Delta ausgeworfen!
Die Symbolik, kannst glaub nicht einmal exportieren (aber nicht sicher, da ich seit 5.4 Sp6 nicht mehr mit Siemens garde arbeite).
Jedenfalls dürfte da dann kein Symbolik als Vorrang angegeben sein, da sich da wohl dann der Bezug ändert.

Früher gab es ja selbst da Probleme, wenn man von der Deutschen auf die Englische Logic-Schreibweise geändert hat.
Bei uns schreibt man halt U (UND) oder halt E (Eingang) 7 A (Ausgang) und im Englsichem schreibt man halt A (AND) oder I (Inout) / O (Output)!
Dies sollte dann beim Sprachwechsel auch einfach möglich sein.


----------



## WL7001 (10 Mai 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> btw: seit wann dürfen denn hier keine Stellenanzeigen mehr rein?



Echt jetzt? Wieso denn nicht, war doch immer recht interessant.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Mai 2013)

WL7001 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Wieso denn nicht, war doch immer recht interessant.
> 
> Gruß Wilhelm



Soweit mir bekannt wird dafür ein extra Bereich 
eingerichtet und die Stellenanzeigen werden dann 
kostenpflichtig.


----------



## Ralle (10 Mai 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt wird dafür ein extra Bereich
> eingerichtet und die Stellenanzeigen werden dann
> kostenpflichtig.



Nö oder?
Hab ich da was verpennt?
Das gibts dann wohl Gesprächsbedarf!


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Mai 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Sprech mal mit diesen Jungs (und Mädels)
> 
> http://www.dcc-global.com/


hatte da einen Kontakt mit einem Herrn Junge. Ist nicht uninteressant. aber Übersetzung mitsamt Symbolik und Deklarationen ist dort auch etwas schwierig. Gibt halt doch nicht so viele, die Classic soweit beherrschen, dass eine Übersetzung von Symbolen möglich ist, ohne soviel Hintergrund zu haben, mit Programmieren richtig Geld zu verdienen.

Auf jeden Fall werden die Jungs von DCC beim nächsten Übersetzen eines Panels berücksichtigt werden. Da sie versprechen, auf die Formatierungen/Textlängen zu achten. Dies haben unsere seitherigen Übersetzer auch nach mehrfacher Belehrung nicht zuverlässig gebacken bekommen. Sodenn überhaupt ein automatisierter Import nach Übersetzung möglich war


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Mai 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> hatte da einen Kontakt mit einem Herrn Junge. Ist nicht uninteressant. aber Übersetzung mitsamt Symbolik und Deklarationen ist dort auch etwas schwierig. Gibt halt doch nicht so viele, die Classic soweit beherrschen, dass eine Übersetzung von Symbolen möglich ist, ohne soviel Hintergrund zu haben, mit Programmieren richtig Geld zu verdienen.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall werden die Jungs von DCC beim nächsten Übersetzen eines Panels berücksichtigt werden. Da sie versprechen, auf die Formatierungen/Textlängen zu achten. Dies haben unsere seitherigen Übersetzer auch nach mehrfacher Belehrung nicht zuverlässig gebacken bekommen. Sodenn überhaupt ein automatisierter Import nach Übersetzung möglich war




Gut zu wissen. Da muss ich auf der nächsten Messe mal bei Herrn Junge vorsprechen ...... :sm24:  und mir meine Provision abholen  ....  Ich selber hab mit denen noch nicht zusammengearbeitet da ich bei Panels auf Texte weitgehend verzichten und bei Störmeldungen ist es egal wie lang sie sind (mehr oder weniger). Aber ein Berufskollege (Biogasanlagen) lässt sich dort vom kleinsten Panels bis WinCC V7 alles übersetzen und er ist sehr begeistert.


----------



## Henry1123 (16 Mai 2013)

Hallo,
ich hab schon ein paar mal S7 Programme im STEP7 ins Englische übersetzt. Auch mit Visu.


----------



## Perfektionist (16 Mai 2013)

Hallo Henry,

das hört sich gut an. Mein Chef hat jetzt einen ziemlich hohen Preis gemacht, wenn ich es selbst im Entwicklungssysten (S7-Classic) machen müsste. Grund: ich müsste jedes zweite Wort erst mühsam nachschlagen, bevor ich es übersetzen könnte. Und DCC ist da auch nicht "billig", wenn es jemand mit S7 Kenntnissen machen soll, und eben nicht jemand, der grad mal EXCEL kann. "billig" meint da, preiswert, bezahlbar.

Falls der Auftrag (im Moment wider Erwarten) kommen sollte, frag ich Dich an.

Eigentlich hab ich grad nicht mal die Zeit für diese Fleißarbeit, wobei ich jetzt aber im Falle des Auftrages damit nicht Deine Unterstützung als "Fleißarbeit" herabwürdigen wollte. Wir teilen dann halt die Beute.

Ich muss dann halt nur noch meinen Chef davon überzeugen, dass ich nicht der Mann bin, der das effizient übersetzen kann, sondern eben Du.

Und wenns gut klappt (wenn auch wirklich der Auftrag kommen sollte), dann hätten wir da voraussichtlich noch zwei-drei Sachen mehr zu tun.


----------

